# 2009 SELSTS will happen



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I talked with Lewis Polk today regarding the SELSTS. I told him I was interested in keeping it going. He gave me his blessings to continue the show. 

Therefore, I plan to do the show on the same dates and times. 

We are working on getting a show car 

I'm looking forward to the show and expect it to be a success. 

I can use all the help I can get to get people coming to the show. 

I guess the south will rise again. 

David Roberts


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 11/03/2008 7:09 PM

I guess the south will rise again. 



See if you can get Charlie Daniels to do a benefit concert....


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, since you have our attention, why don't you go ahead and post the date and place here.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I originally thought about having it the same time and place as announced. However, My helpers down in that area are saying that there might be better locations in Ga that would make the show more complete, accessable, and fun. 

I will let everyone know when I know. That should be soon. I'm thinking May 1 & 2 will probably be the time. 

David


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well isn't this interesting. Lets see if it can happen. And what will it be called? Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
David has permission from Aristo, so I am thinking it will still be SELSTS. As all gets worked out, more will be posted. David has been in touch by e-mail with our clubs board of directors. The live steam track is committed to attend as is our club layout (in theory).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

This is still interesting. Have you ever put on show? Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
See the sponsor of this forum topic. The HEART OF AMERICA SHOW is Davids. I think we will be like Allstate, and be in good hands!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ
Dave is the one who heads up the HAGRS shoiw in KC, I've been there couple of times. we had hoped Lewis would jump on board with a booth.

I just don't know about the dates and I know Dave has his hands full with the KC show on his home ground.

I would also suggest changing the name so it won't be condused on who is head of it.


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo, It looks like I still get to go to a show and not have to wait til 2010. Way to go Dave.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 
You will be impressed! David has been hard at work to make the Southeast Garden Railway Show a huge success. Watch this forum as well as Garden Railway's magazine for full details of the May 1-2 show at the NorthWest Georgia Trade and Convention Center in Dalton, Georgia. The Georgia Garden Railway Society will host the banquet again.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Live Steam?? how big is the track? More information please... 
Jeff


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 
One of our other club members will have to answer that question, as I do not know the size. It is the same track that has been at the last two or maybe three SELSTS's in Perry. It was orginally made in Dalton (no, it is not made of carpet) so the live steam track will really just be having a homecoming!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like it will be about the same distance from home: 

Walking to Dalton, GA 
215 mi â€" about 3 days 0 hours 

Driving in truck 
255 mi â€" about 4 hour-extra miles to stay on Hwy


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 
I got the LIVE STEAM info for you: 
The bench work is 16 feet by 26 feet. 
Outside track has 5 foot radius curves and the inside track has 4.5 foot radius curves. 

You can see photos at the Georgia Garden Railway Society site (under past shows and meeting link)


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Why not move it to Chattanooga ? It is right on the Georgia/Tennessee line and is a great railroad area.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
ECONOMICS! Perry was MUCH more cost effective that Atlanta. Dalton is less than Chattanooga (about the same as Perry).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff we run our Mikes on both tracks with out problems. If you have something you want to run bring it with ya table is open running. Later RJD/GGRS


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you running Aster Mikes or Aristo Mikes ?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

We are running the Aristo mikes. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 
See http://ggrs.info/ and go to the past meetings and shows link and look at the 2007SELSTS where you will find several photos of the live steam track (there is one photo under the 2008 SELSTS link). Everyone out there needs to take a look at the 2008 and 2007 links for some good ideas of what you might see at the show. EVERYONE needs to make plans to come on down (or over or up or however you get to Dalton from your place) to the Southeast Garden Railroad Show held on May 1 & 2, 2009. It will be an EXCITING PLACE FOR ALL GARDEN RAILROADERS!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

My Aster Mikado requires an 8ft min radius, Berkshire even bigger. The track sure looks nice.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff I believe the curves are bigger than what Ted posted . should be 8 and 9 ft diameter. Later RJD


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Radius or Diameter ? His post indicated the outside track was 5 ft radius, my engines require 8 ft radius or 16 ft diameter.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff The Aristo locos also require 8ft to run. Ffrom my memory it should be 8 and 9 ft diameter I will recheck for you. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ & Jeff, 
I just posted what Joe sent me. I must confess I do not know for sure. My thinking is that if an Aristo Mikado at 1:29 scale will run on it, then the Aster at 1:32 scale should run fine (and I certainly could be wrong on the scales).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted I think you meant to say diameter and not radius . It is larger than what you posted. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
I just copied and pasted. I could be right -I could be wrong. I still think if the Aristo Mikado will make it, the Aster will. 
I thought I was wrong once, but I was just mistaken!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff the curve diameter on the live steam track is now confirmed, 10 ft diameter out side track and 9 1/2 for the inside loop. Hopefully your loco's can negotiate these curves. If so bring them to run. You will enjoy. 

Ted I think you either misread and substituted radius for diameter there is a big difference. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Aster's spec for the minimum curve is 2 Meter RADIUS (4 Meter diameter)... that is a smidge over 6.5 Ft RADIUS (13-Ft diameter). I have two Mikes and they both will do a bit better than that, but not much The mentioned 10-Ft diameter is probably too short and I am sure the 9.5 will be too short of a diameter for the Aster Mike. I think the Berk spec was for an even larger radius (that was the reason I didn't buy one!)


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
I'm sticking to my original post, outside track has 5 foot radius curves and the inside track has 4.5 foot radius curves. I think that is exactly what you said above, as a 5 ft. radius is a 10 ft. diameter.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well then it looks like you may be out of luck. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
I guess it does not matter. From Jeff's post above, his loco requires 8 ft. radius/16 ft. diameter and Joe's track is abit smaller. However, there will be live steam there, so Jeff, come on to Dalton!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Kind of sounds that way Ted. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeff, saw a picture of your Aster Mikado on their site. The USRA Mikado is spec'd at 2.9 meter radius on their site. That is about 9.5 foot radius, 19' diameter. 

Have you found this to be true? I have some friends with Mikados of other manufacture, and wonder why the Aster Mike requires broader curves. (I know there is no comparison in the quality of an Aster to a 1:29 plastic loco). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11/19/2008 9:46 PM
Jeff, saw a picture of your Aster Mikado on their site. The USRA Mikado is spec'd at 2.9 meter radius on their site. That is about 9.5 foot radius, 19' diameter. 

Have you found this to be true? I have some friends with Mikados of other manufacture, and wonder why the Aster Mike requires broader curves. (I know there is no comparison in the quality of an Aster to a 1:29 plastic loco). 

Regards, Greg


The Aster Mike was (is) spec'd at 2.0 (two even) meter radius. And like I said above, will do a wee bit better than that (just barely).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On this web site: *[url]http://www.asterhobbyusa.com*[/url] if you select USRA Mikado from the left side, you will get to the Mikado page. You even see a picture of Jeff's Mikado.


So this must be the right Mikado. On that page it says: 



USRA Light Mikado Specifications:
Scale/Gauge: 1/32 No 1 Weight: 7.1Kg. Length 770mm, Width: 102mm, : 164.8mm. Wheel arrangement: 2-8-2 Mikado, Driving wheel dia. 50mm, Cylinder: 2 cylinders, bore 13mm/stroke20mm.Valve gear: Walscherts, valve travel 6mm, cut-off 75%. Boiler: smoke tube, water capacity: 400cc @ 70% full. Working pressure: 3-4 kg/cm, Fittings: Throttle & blower valve, check valve, water gauge, pressure gauge. Fuel: Methylated alcohol, capacity 200cc. Burner: 3 wick tube type. Minimum radius turn, 2.9 meter Options: Axle driven feed water pump, tender hand pump, detail kit. Production*: *260 units

Notice the part where it says Minimum radius. I see 2.9 Meter. Is this site in error, or is it not an official Aster site?

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ref: http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/lightmikado.htm

Here is a photo of my Mike on a 5-ft radius track when I was testing it to see if it could make it. I had backed into the tunnel where the sharp curve was. The drivers seemed to take it, but the leadng truck sure didn't like it! When I had went in forward it pulled the drive wheels off the track.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Aster site has a typo... My paperwork lists 2.0 radius.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another Aster site (UK and European): http://www.asterhobby.com/CL04_01/detail.php?id=13


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok so the 2m R is about 6' 8" 2.9 m radius is about 9' 7" I have many times run it on 10 ft radius and it is not a challenge, from the pics posted above it is safe to say 5 ft radius is out of the question. would guess if the track work was near perfect through the turn it might just make the 2m radius.. but I have never tried it. And yes that is my Mikado on the web site. 
Jeff


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The smaller of my two loopbacks is about 16-ft across (diameter) so I know both my Aster USRA Light Mikados will traverse an 8-ft RADIUS (i.e.: it is not just an odd fluke of one of them). I also know I tried it once on something smaller that it worked on. It has been a while so I am not sure I remember what that radius was but I think it was 6-ft Radius (12-ft Diameter). And as you can see from the photo I posted earlier it didn't like the 5-ft Radius (10-ft Diameter).

That "2.9m" specified on the Aster USA web site is definitely a typo; everything else I have or have seen says "2.0 Meter" (6-ft, 6.74-Inches).


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
The Southeast Garden Railroad Show set for May 1-2 in Dalton is progressing nicely. The show was originally in Perry (for the last 3 years) and hosted by Aristo-Craft Trains. A new promoter has taken up the show (he does the Heart of America Large Scale Show for the last 2 years). It is stricktly large scale. There are currently two Florida clubs, a live steam track, our Georgia Garden Railway Society's layout and hopefully a Tennessee group or two bringing operating layouts. Several BIG dealers are coming along with several smaller mom and pop specialty type dealers. The GA bunch will host a banquet with guest speaker and door prizes on Friday night AND a self-guided layout tour on Sunday. Yes, it is a BIG show, so please plan to be there. I will be there for sure! 
Tenneessee Valley Railroad will host Thomas that same weekend (advanced reservations required). Bring the kids or grandkids!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Only 4 months from today will be the 2009 Southeast Garden Railway Show in Dalton, Georgia. 4 months! There will be a banquet (with door-prizes), clinics, display layouts from several clubs, dealers and manufacturer displays. On Sunday, the Georgia Garden Railway Society will have a self guided layout tour (including one featured in Garden Railway's magazine). Thomas the Tank engine will be at the Tennessee Valley Railroad the same weekend, so bring the kids or grandkids and make a great vacation! Go to http://www.segrs.com/ for more info. The site will be updated regularly, so check back often for latest updates and banquet and tour info!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Check out the ad on page 7 of the February 2009 Garden Railway's magazine! Things are shaping up to be a FANTASTIC show! See y'all soon!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

There will also be several newsletters that will be sent out by email to anyone interested. This will have more specific details on events at the show and around the area, hotels, banquet details, featured vendors and manufacturers and more. If you have any questions or want to be on the mailing list, just send an email to 

[email protected] 

and I will put you on the list 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------

